# pup breaks wind quite bad



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Our pup Bella (4 month Yellow Labrador) is breaking wind something chronic and it stinks, we recently changed her food 4 days ago and wondered if its that, her poo is just fine though, although last night she had a really bad 'farting' spell and when she had a poo it was half ok and half loose, today its back to normal again. if it were her new food causing problems I would have expected her stools to be runny or am I wrong? - she used to break wind once or twice every other day on old food , past few days its a few times per hour.

we are using:

*WainWrights Turkey & Rice Puppy Food (Large Breed)*

before that it was *WainWrights Salmon & Potato* for about 10 days or so but she seemed to be leaving some of that and when excited or travelling in car she would vomit, she didnt before on old food (Fellsman Puppy Food), we changed because we were told it was poor quality but also because after xmas treats she started to turn her nose up at it, she also small in stature so wanted to try and get something of good quality which may help with her growth.

she eats her food quite fast and wind seems to be worse if we serve the food dry (ive only been serving dry since starting this pack 4 days ago as i thought you were supposed to add warm water to them), i have added warm water to last couple of bowls of food and let it soak for couple of minutes and she hasnt been as bad but still doing it - I serve it warm, not hot.

what do forum users recommend?

could it be her eating it too fast? she ALWAYS has hiccups after she is finished...always! she wolfs it down quite fast.

also, we were unable to 'blend' her food change over as we ran short before we got next lot, her stools are fine.

she is still very happy and playfull

thanks


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not an expert but my Bella (we may have to change her) is on Skinners Field & Trial dried dog food. She was on Asda's cheapo food when we got her and she used to clear rooms with her gas, this one was recommended by my mum and she's only had one day with noticeable wind and we tracked that down to new dog treats.
We got ours from here Pet Supplies, Food, Products & Accessories | Dogs, Cats, Birds | GJW Titmuss


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi There

I would be inclined to take your pup off the brand of food you are feeding and change it totally.

I would also suggest getting a Brake-fast dish or one similar by a different brand name as these do work and do slow down eating.

Here is a link to explain how they work

Welcome to brake-fast.net!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fennel seeds are good for helping ease wind, just a few in there may help, worth a try in any case


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Apart from infection the greater cause of dog fart will bacterial imbalance in the intestine, changing diet would be wise. You might consider the pro-biotic yoghurts, I have read that some people rave about them in these situations (personally I think they have too much sugar to do much good).

Avoid foods that are traditionally connected with such gases, eggs, vegetables.

Any change in diet can have such side effects as the bacterial balance readjusts within the intestine to break down the new foods being fed.

Bolting food is often quoted as a cause but I can't really see how bubbles of air pass through the stomach's lower sphincter in the manner that they imply, however fast eating is something to be prevented due to the risk of bloat. Try this type of bowl.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the replies. she hasnt been as bad tonight, only two guffs all night

how do you know if your puppy is eating too fast? i say HICCUPS after eating every meal (which is what happens to her) - me and my partner disagree that she eats too fast, i think she does...she doesnt.


----------

